# how gsd size?



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

*how gsd size?*

how big are youre german shepherds?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Well Jesse who is a male and is almost 13 months old and is 26.25" tall at shoulders


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

tyson is 26.5" tall and weighs 75lbs. right now he's a little over a year old so he's not quite done. i expect hime to not get any heavier than 85-90lbs. (thats how big his sire is)


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*



> Originally Posted By: SherushWell Jesse who is a male and is almost 13 months old and is 27.5" tall at shoulders


wow he grew!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*



> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SherushWell Jesse who is a male and is almost 13 months old and is 27.5" tall at shoulders
> ...


nope sorry I made a boo boo so I fixed the size. Oh and he is 75 lbs too.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: how gsd size?*

This summer Meb was 99 lbs and Shay was 85 lbs.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Brady is 3 and weighs 110lbs


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Gus is 27 inches tall, 84.5 lbs and just turned 10 months today.
Molly is 10 weeks and 18 lbs.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Shilo is about 26 inches and weighs 90lbs. Her sire was HUGE!!!! And her dam was on the larger size for a female as well.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Havoc is 18 months old and is 26.5 inches and 78 pounds. I expect he is as tall as he will get but will put on 5 or 10 more pounds before he is fully mature.

Kayos is 5 1/2 years old, 23.5 inches and 66 pounds.

Max is almost 10 years old. 28 inches and 90 pounds.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: how gsd size?*

LapCrusher, aka Grimm, is over 90 lbs. He has not filled out yet, and is 27". He just turned 2.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Mayzie is 3 1/2 years old and weighs 69lbs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Lucy Shea's almost nine months.. 24.5'' and just over 60 pounds. I think it's safe to say she has some filing out to do.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Riddick is 3yrs old, he stands at 28 1/2 inches tall and weighs 131 lbs. No he isn't overweight just massive, he is very active, and I had the vet look him over to make sure I wasn't making him fat, she said he wasn't.

Rogue is 5 months, I tried to measure her but she thinks it is a game keeps attacking me so I THINK she is almost 20 inches tall, and she weighs around 60 lbs.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*



> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherRiddick is 3yrs old, he stands at 28 1/2 inches tall and weighs 131 lbs. No he isn't overweight just massive,


WOW Riddick must be all muscle. He always looks so good, I had no idea he was such a hulk!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

oh, yeah - Rügen last weighed in at 56 lbs and 24" he was 9.5 months at the time.







His dad is 83 lbs, I expect him to end up somewhere around there.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: how gsd size?*

According to the breed standard, the correct size for a GSD is as follows:

Males - 60-65cm, 30-40kg (24-26 inches, 66-88lbs)
Females - 55-60cm, 22-32kg (22-24 inches, 48-71lbs) 

Though as you can see by the posts in this thread, many dogs exceed the standard.

Our 2 boys are 25.5", 94lbs and 25", 86lbs

Our 4 girls range from smallest at 22.5", 60lbs to largest at 23.75", 76lbs


----------



## TRex (May 6, 2006)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Gideon is 2.5 years old, 28 inches tall and 90 pounds.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*



> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSD
> WOW Riddick must be all muscle. He always looks so good, I had no idea he was such a hulk!


He is my big boy! Both his parents were a big size too. He scares so many people, my neighbors always point out how intimidating he looks with his "menacing yellow eyes, and sheer size" (a quote from my next door neighbor) but he really is just a big sweetie pie, not one aggressive bone in his body. He just kept filling out and filling out, he was a late bloomer, the vet said he was done now though. We were concerned though, as we know that he is well over the standard GSD size, but we love him to death even if he doesn't fit the standard bill.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: how gsd size?*

I have a 3 yr old "Large Medium size" per SV Judge 25" tall High-line Male that is 77 lbs.
And 7 month old next week working-line Female just under 21" & about 50 lbs.
She looks to be on track to be within the standard.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Kenya is 21/22" and fluctuates between 55-60lbs.

Nikon is only 15 wks and probably close to 35lbs. His mother is on the tall end of the female standard but not a "doggy" bitch. His father has nice heavy bone but is more medium sized for a male. I'm not sure how he will turn out. The bitches first litter was a singleton female. I've seen some of the sire's progeny in person but they are just weeks or months older than Nikon.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*



> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherRiddick is 3yrs old, he stands at 28 1/2 inches tall and weighs 131 lbs. No he isn't overweight just massive,
> ...


no kiddin!








i want to see a pic


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Somebody ask for pics? Here you go! Pics of my "HULK", ha ha! I guess he is a bit monsterous, he is just a big baby to me though.










*Hulk with my 12 yr old step son, Jake my stepson, is 4"9 inches tall and weighs about 90lbs, for a size comparison.*









*Hulk showing off his big blocky head.*









I can't seem to find a pic of his whole body at once, he is too big to fit all at once into a camera shot, ha! Totally kidding, that is just poor camera skills on my part, he never really holds still long enough.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

My female is 24" and 67 lbs and thin, my male is 25" and 83 lbs, he could stand to lose a bit. Both are about 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: how gsd size?*

My female is 7, she's a little less than 24" tall and weighs 68 lbs, she has a fine boned willowy frame but she's weighed as much as 87 lbs and still not looked large.

The pup is 6 months, not much shorter than my female (he chews the yardstick so I don't measure him unless he's had a weight check in) and was 64lbs 2 weeks ago. He's a dumptruck, like his father, his mother was a solid boned DDR but not butch looking.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Kacie, long coat, large boned is 26" and 78# at 3yrs. Onyx just turned 2 and is 27" and 90# both spayed at 6 mos/ measured at the shoulder. Does anyone think the age of speuter has anything to do with size?


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

well my 4 year female is 80 lbs & my 31/2 year old is 130lbs very large his leg's are like tree trunks stocky boy.they both are a little over right now I think Ideal looking would be 120 & 70ish. DW has a treat problem but she said she could Quit anytime.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: how gsd size?*



> Originally Posted By: harlanr3my 31/2 year old is 130lbs


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Dante is I think 26.5 and he goes between 80 and 85 pounds. 
He's 4 1/2 years old


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Mandi (10 months) is 26.5 inches and has been weighing in at 70 pounds. She is skinny still, so I expect she has about 10 more pounds to go before she is done growing outward. Every week I take a really good look at her and she seems to be growing a little more outward. Maybe I will take her in next week and have her weighed again. I think she is probably done growing upward though.

I dont have heights, but her mom was 80lbs and her dad was just over 90lbs.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Mine is probably the smallest of the board, 57,5 cms (Ideal, according to the standard) but only 50 lbs.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Yukon had a little growth spurt and is now 27" exact. He still weighs 92.2lbs


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

The boys are 26.5 inches and over 70 lbs. Not sure how much over as I can't lift them to weight them any more.


----------



## TonyR (May 4, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Apache is 27 inches and 85 pounds and Dakota is 26 inches and 79 pounds. Both are 11 months and whats funny is both seem so much smaller to me


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Dallas is close to 29 in and last time weighed 88 lbs but maybe a little more than that right now, he could lose a few lbs.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: how gsd size?*

<span style="color: #000099">Cody is 25.9'' tall, weighs 91lbs 0__0 and surprisingly still skinny looking. Since he's been retired, I've let him gain some more weight and he still has his figure but no ribs show anymore, and is 5 years old.</span>









<span style="color: #000099">Isa is 25.2'' tall, weighs 72lbs, and is 3 years old.</span>


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

those are some big dogs!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Jesse is 13 months old male 26.25" tall and 75lbs.

At one years old.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Major 14months old, almost 29" and 2weeks ago he weighed 105lbs and still growing... on friday he is getting neutered so that will pack a few more pounds


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Dante gained no weight from being neutered, he gained a small amount of weight because he really wasn't filled out until 3ish


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Yea, Cody never gained weight either, I think that's a myth.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Jesse didn't gain weight either from neuter


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Chico is almost 15 months old, and today at our vet appointment he weighed in at 96 pounds.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Siren is 25 1/2 inches and was 62 lbs last time she was weighed. She is only 9 months old and is still gaining about 2lbs a month. 

Diva is 25 inches and about 85lbs. (She is 10yo.)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Abby is 23.8" at the withers and 62lbs.


----------



## Calember (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

My Caleb is 28 1/2 tall and weighs 105lbs










Ember is 29" tall and weighs 99lbs










the two together - you can hardly tell the difference in their sizes


----------



## reynosa-k9s (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Yansa is nearly 31" and 125lbs. He could easily reach 140-150 and still look good but he just cannot seem to gain weight and stays very thin. I call him my 'massive beast'. His name, Yansa, means buffalo. I always joke that he's as big as one and sounds like one when he walks. He started out as a foster. The shelter I fostered for simply had no space for such a large dog. He was so extremely sick when I first got him that I ended up adopting him. Nobody wanted a dog that huge and that sick. He's my special baby now. 
Artemis, my other full GSD, well, she's a small sable that I'll have to get back to you on her size. I just got her this past week and she's still very underweight from being in the streets for a few weeks without food. Poor baby was left behind by some Winter Texans at one of the RV parks. I don't think she'll ever be more than 75-80lbs though.

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## kanabp (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Tucker, 8 months is 84 lbs


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Annabelle is 4 years old 24" and 72 lbs. Perfect size!!

Maiya is 3 years old 23" and 58 lbs. but she is sick from her megaesophaagus and underweight. She should be about 65 lbs. Another perfect size!!

Jaeger I'm afraid is going to be a small horse. He is 13 weeks and 32 lbs. *sigh* I have no idea how tall he is because he eats the measuring tape when I try to measure him.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Kaio is 7 months. 27" and 75 pounds.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Brodey is 5 months and 2 days. He weighs 52.4 lbs.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

4 1/2 months, 43 pounds.


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Zar my older one is 123 lbs and 31 inches. My little guy maximus is too small yet haha..


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*



> Originally Posted By: littledmcBrady is 3 and weighs 110lbs


Do you by any chance remember what he weighed when he was about 6 months?

Dozer is almost 6 months and weighs 65lbs.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Koda is 9, weighing in at 120lbs. this is his good weight, he's been sick and got down to 118. He's also very tall.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

I would say most of my dogs average 60+ pounds at 6 months.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Thor: 4 yrs, approx 27" @ 87 lbs. He gained 5 lbs in 3 weeks from non-activity









Riggs: 4 yrs, approx 28" @ 82 lbs.

Had yearly check up last month and Vet said they are lean and would like to see more lbs put on but both have HD so not keen on them gaining weight. They are not under-weight.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Chico is almost 19 months old, and at the vet today he weighed 98 lbs., which is only two lbs. difference since I last posted on 12/30. He stands between 26-27 inches.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Zisso is 25" and weighs in at 60lbs at 18 months. Can't get him to gain any more no matter how hard I try







Thank goodness he is a coatie or he would weigh even less


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Nikkia is about 17" at the shoulder and weighs about 60 lbs.


----------



## Manya (May 19, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

My Long Haired GSD, Jordie, is 30-31 inches at shoulder height - he wiggles too much to get an accurate measurement.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Bianca is 26" and 72 or 73 pounds-- I forget which she weighed at the vet last time.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Dasher weighs 84, not sure on height, but he is lean. He is only 2 and not neutered, active, and not very food motivated. He could easily use about 10 or 12 more lbs.
Sasha is spayed, about same height as Dash, but not nearly as heavy boned. She weighs about 74, and is not too thin or heavy, just right!


----------



## fuangel29 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Rebel is 23.5'' and appromiately 60lbs, 27 weeks and 2 days old male.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Luke is 27.5" and approx 94 lbs at 2.5 years old.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Ivy-Female-3yo-73lbs-23"


----------



## mysheba (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

My Sheba is 10 weeks old and weighed 17lbs 8 oz on monday at the vet's .The vet said she was a little skinny which he didn't mind because of hip development(Not sure if I agree because I don't want her to be skinny, I want her to be healthy). She might weigh a little more today because she has been eating really good right now on her chciken and rice diet (She has had the runs so the vet put her on this diet with flagyl to try and help her).My husband had a german shepherd who weighed 154lbs. He was the biggest one I have ever seen in my life. He was beautiful but wow was he scary looking if you didn't know him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: how gsd size?*

my boy is 2 years and 4 months old. he's 23&1/2" and he weighs
85.5 lbs. wow, isn't he gorgeous,







.


----------



## geneSW (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Foxy. 1yo, 40lbs (working her up to 45 or so as she does need to gain the weight). She was smaller then this just a few months ago when we got her from the shelter. Not the shelters' fault, they only had her a few weeks (2-3) before we adopted her.... Poor thing was underfed at her last house and was only 35lbs at 8mo!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Kilo 11 months about 105 pounds


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

These are the standards that are healthy for the structure. These massive Shepherds are mostly irresponsible breeding in my opinion.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*



> Originally Posted By: Angel RKilo 11 months about 105 pounds


WOW typo!
95 pounds


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*



> Originally Posted By: lrodptlThese are the standards that are healthy for the structure. These massive Shepherds are mostly irresponsible breeding in my opinion.


Thats wrong IMHO
All dogs are built differently.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

You just gotta question a breeder who breeds 120 pound German Shepherds. Where is the responsibility in breeding to the standard?


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Carly will be 4 in March.
She is 80 lbs. and about 24 inches


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: how gsd size?*

It depends who you talk to. 

If you are talking to someone who knows the breed they're large.

If you are talking to someone who had one when he was a kid, they are small. 

According to my mother, they look like puppies -- her GSD Cujo rests is head on the table, and is nearing 100 pounds. 

According to my brother in law, they are huge and they can eat him. 

I think they're just right, though still a little skinny. 

My boy is 26 inches and weighs between 70 and 80 pounds.
My girls are between 22 and 24 1/2 and weigh between 48 and 69 pounds.


----------



## Judy Sheaffer (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Havoc is 7 yrs N/male. 95/100 lbs 26 1/4 inch.
He's Hypothyroid so keeping weight off of him is a challange.
I'd be happier if he was 90 or under as we are still doing agility, he's alot of dog, I call him my speeding bus.


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Zara is 24/25' to the withers and 31.5KG


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: how gsd size?*

Clover was weighed one week ago at the vet at 9 weeks 2 days and was right at 20 pounds.









His daddy is 107 (and met me when I went to pick him up by looking IN my drivers side window in my corrolla!) and his mom is 97 pounds. His brohter from a prvious litter was 66 pounds at 6 months and 111 pounds at a year...I have a feeling he may be a big boy!









My last GSD growing up maxed out at 85 pounds and was pretty tall too, but I was a kid and have no idea how tall he was.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: how gsd size?*

http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm


"German Shepherd Dog Height and Weight Standard
Males:

Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm (23.62 inches - 25.59 inches)
Weight 30 kg to 40 kg. (66.14 pounds - 88.18 pounds; Midrange = 77 pounds)
Females:

Height at the wither 55 cm to 60 cm (21.65 inches - 23.62 inches)
Weight 22 kg - 32 kg (48.5 pounds - 70.55 pounds; Midrange = 59.5 pounds)
(Length of torso exceeds height at the withers by 10 to 17%.)"

A standard is the written description of the breed. A dog is pretty easy to measure, so its not really a matter of opinion though many people like to say, Oooh that dog is so little or that one is so big, etc.

I think we see so many dogs who are oversize that our perceptions may have become skewed!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Tony is 8 1/2 months and 95 pounds and growing.

Beno (RIP) was 115-120 and thin, big boy. Both dogs are (were) very sweet and loving. I really miss Beno.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, where do you measure them at? I "tried" to measure Zeva today and came up w/ like 21 1/2" at the shoulders/withers *I think* She is also 38lbs and 20 wks old today. 

I think she's a smige under weight, she had worms pretty bad and now that they are gone, she's starting to grow wicked mad. I can feel her ribs and most of her other bones, but she doesn't LOOK skinny, you know? I can't SEE her bones stick out like I did w/ the other dogs when I got them from the shelter. I've never had a GSD pup so I don't know when they put on all the muscle and fill out so you can't feel their bones anymore. 

I can feel them in her head and under her neck. She's proportioned well though... just time and good yummy Orijen and she'll fill out to what she's supposed to do. the last two/three days she's been eating more than normal.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Josie is about 21/22" tall and she was weighed about 2 weeks ago at 70.1 pounds at 8 months old.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Blitz is just over 8 weeks old, weighs 16 pounds, and is about 14" tall. He wouldn't sit still so it was a rough reading lol


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

My girls are 24" and 21.5 ", 63 and 55 lbs respectively. The little one is dieting much to her dismay.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy's 24.5" and about 72 pounds


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag is 61lbs at 5 1/2 months. Not sure how tall because I can't seem to figure out where I'm supposed to measure to.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer is 1 year 5 months old, he weighed 93lbs (few months ago) and he is 27.5" about. His girth is about 33".


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Frag is 61lbs at 5 1/2 months. Not sure how tall because I can't seem to figure out where I'm supposed to measure to.



Oh, and measure from the floor to his withers. Wither are the top of the shoulder blades towards the base of the neck.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

thank you! I'll measure him to today and update my stats.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is 25.5' at the withers and about 77lbs.

He is 10 months old.


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Jake is 27" and 38kg.. Dena is 9.1kg at 11 weeks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is 27" and 85-88 pounds


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

29" and 95 lbs


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Otis is almost 5. Height at whithers-24" and weight-75#


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister is 27" and 85-88 pounds


That was Sinister's height/weight at 1 year old.

Sinister at 2.5 years old is 28" and 80 pounds


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby is 2 1/4
25.5 and 68


----------



## phrannie (Dec 18, 2003)

*MoJo is 30" tall, and 126#. That said, I would never have another oversized GSD again. Too much can go wrong.*

*p*


----------

